# Detailer in Milan, Italy



## UKCamaroSS

Hi,

If youre in need of a detailer in Northern Italy, I have found a company called "sparklingcars".... they have a website just add .it to their name.

Have a detail booked with them next month, as I have no access to my equipment here, so will report back on how good of a job they do.


----------



## Mike Hunt

Would be interested to know if they are using snow foam etc as I'm living in Italy and the cost of shipping is it ridiculous, be good to find if there is a local source for supply.


----------



## Alexmk5

UKCamaroSS said:


> Hi,
> 
> If youre in need of a detailer in Northern Italy, I have found a company called "sparklingcars".... they have a website just add .it to their name.
> 
> Have a detail booked with them next month, as I have no access to my equipment here, so will report back on how good of a job they do.


how was their service?


----------



## UKCamaroSS

Alexmk5 said:


> how was their service?


Update: Sorry for the delay

I cancelled the appointment - I took a drive by their "shop", which is in an underground car park (normal for Milan, but usally these are your average joe's doing a hand wash, not a detail)... it didn't look very good in person.

Granted I did not see their work, just their premises, but I decided not to spend the cash. I'm driving my car back to the Uk next week and I will then give it a detail using my porter cable etc - if it needs a pro (which it might after a few years in Milan), I'll book it into one in the Cambs area.

Mike, where are you located in Italy.... I know what you mean re the costs, I fly back to the UK every month and normally pick up a few bits when I'm back - saves on shipping


----------



## Monaco Detailer

Mike Hunt said:


> Would be interested to know if they are using snow foam etc as I'm living in Italy and the cost of shipping is it ridiculous, be good to find if there is a local source for supply.


contact me i can mail SWISSVAX to you as i am in Monaco


----------

